# E3 2013 Thread



## TheDivineWing22 (Jun 10, 2013)

So, E3 starts today and there wasn't a thread yet. Thought we needed one for everybody to express their reactions. What are you excited to see?

I'm wanting to see some things from Nintendo. I don't have a Wii U yet and don't see the need for one. I'm hoping some of the games will change my mind (new Mario, Zelda, ect.)


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 10, 2013)

Any info on Halo 5 and the new miniseries would kill everything! The Diablo III port as well. I personally don't give a toasted shit about any of these CoD games. Woo! Updated graphics and *gasp* a new barrel attachment that shoots squid eyeballs?! Stop the presses!

For Sony, I want to hear about moar exclusives and what it LOOKS LIKE! 

I'm super excited for a new Zelda game and Mario. Here's hoping for another Paper Mario!

As for this DRM bullshit, I hope that they don't just pretend it's not there. When they cancelled the exec interviews, I lost a little hope.

I'd like to see M$ give _crystal clear_ and _definitive_ answers on all of the things that have recently set the Internet, and myself, on an Xbone hate fest. I'd like to hear the same from Sony regarding their DRM stance.


----------



## Bigsby (Jun 10, 2013)

i'm pretty damn excited. i'm curious to see how the microsoft press conference goes.

As far as games go i'm really looking forward to elder scrolls online and i'm really hoping for a new fallout and fable game


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2013)

I wanna know what's going on with the Sega Spectrum the most, as well as the new Nintendo stuff, specifically ALTTP 2, SSB4, and hoping they say anything about Zelda WiiU. 

Also curious to see if Sony will have any DRM on the PS4.

Xbox One is a lost cause.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 10, 2013)

I want to see thinks on the next Borderlands 2 DLC that is out late this month. No doubt there will be the next Call of Duty DLC scenes as it has been nearly 2 months since the last one.
And I also want to see the 'next generation' (and I use the term lightly) consoles redeem themselves somewhat. Its all good showing us your fleshy face that you made, but unless it is in a game, tech demos don't mean sh*t


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryse looks absolutely massive, I love games with that kind of an experience.


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> Ryse looks absolutely massive, I love games with that kind of an experience.




This, the game looks great. I'm not huge on the whole quick-time event style of fighting but it looks like it's still fairly quick and kind of free-flow combat like that of the Batman: Arkham series where you go back and forth between enemies.

Sunset Overdrive looks like it'll be a blast to play as well. Vinyl-shooting gun!

Edit: holy ...., Forza 5 looks great


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox One Live Stream

Xbox, A New Generation Revealed - Xbox.com


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2013)

Man, Project Spark is pretty cool looking since it's real time transformation for terrain, allies and even enemies I imagine. That one's going to be interesting to see what happens with.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Project Spark is the coolest thing so far, imo. I'm really going to be interested in it.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree, that was incredibly cool. I love that particular art style as well.


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh my god.

Panzer.
Dragoon.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 10, 2013)

I know!

I'm hoping for a Fable IV. And one that goes back to at least the gameplay of F1. F3 killed my hopes and dreams.


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2013)

HALO. 5. 
_AH!_

Edit : $499 US, 499 Euros, 429 Squiggly L's


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 10, 2013)

I said in the Xbox thread that they'd show Halo 5.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jun 10, 2013)

And do we really need yet another version of the Xbox 360?


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> I said in the Xbox thread that they'd show Halo 5.



I hadn't checked it at all today, and if I was expecting anything along the lines of Halo I figured it would've been Bungie unveiling Destiny gameplay not 343 showing off that teaser


----------



## Mexi (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct returns!

Killer Instinct revealed for Xbox One [Update: trailer!] | Joystiq


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 10, 2013)

Saint's Row IV looks awesome.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 10, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> And do we really need yet another version of the Xbox 360?






No.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2013)

Star Wars Battlefront in development at Battlefield studio DICE | Polygon


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jun 10, 2013)

No Valve.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 10, 2013)

So I just saw the EA announcements. Hands down I have to say that the game I want the most is Plants Vs Zombies Garden Warfare. 
(also Battlefront 3 is majorly tempting)


----------



## kamello (Jun 10, 2013)

...god


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 10, 2013)

When that tank fell through the floor... wow!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 10, 2013)

Star Wars: Battlefront. 


Hoping EA doesn't drop the ball on this one. I'm love/hate with them. Mostly hate.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Osorio (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm profoundly excited about "The Crew", despite its horrible name and the fact that I don't quite like the "seamingless experience" deal. I enjoy a lone SP the most, but the game looks MASSIVE and the customization options seem to be very interesting. 
Best new comer so far for me. Project Spark also looked really solid, despite not ticking my fancy, personally.


----------



## Cynic (Jun 10, 2013)

the division and titanfall look ....ing dope. i didn't catch too much of the stream today, though.


----------



## Repner (Jun 10, 2013)

I really liked what I saw of The Division. Definitely worth checking out.

11 minutes till the Sony conference. I missed the Xbox One...one.


----------



## Somnium (Jun 10, 2013)

Nothing really caught my eye during Microsoft's press conference, besides the new Halo I guess, but I doubt I'll be getting an Xbox One so meh. Really looking forward to Sony's conference though. Destiny is looking pretty cool, and the new trailer for Lightning Returns is ....ing awesome. I'm just anxious for the PS4 Final Fantasy reveal, and hoping we get SOMETHING that hints at Kingdom Hearts 3. A new Silent Hill that isn't total garbo would be nice, but until then The Evil Within is looking pretty strong. Not really too much else I'm looking forward to, besides Beyond: Two Souls and the Kingdom Hearts/Final Fantasy HD remakes.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 10, 2013)

X box gets MGS 15 years late???


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 10, 2013)

Dead Rising 3 looks great, but I refuse to buy Xbox One.


----------



## Repner (Jun 10, 2013)

I really like the look of the PS4. Especially compared to the monstrosity it's up against.


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit, Sony what the .... were you thinking with the PS4 design? Like, what the .... IS that? Size is right, but that split design and skewed back shit just makes me confused as hell.


----------



## Repner (Jun 10, 2013)

. Maybe I'm alone in that opinion then.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 10, 2013)

I really dig the PS4 desgin. Retro done right.

btw... @#$% YES, FINAL FANTASY XV.


----------



## Repner (Jun 10, 2013)

I was wondering if they were going to change the name. No surprise really. It's too big to be given a spin off name.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 10, 2013)

I was wondering if it was real. But since it is, yes, changing the name makes sense. Nonetheless, the footage was simply EXCELLENT. Really excited about it... Versus was always the most intriguing side of XIII for me, but seeing it in action was fantastic. Much more than I could have hoped.


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2013)

Did they ...did they really announce Kingdom Hearts 3?


----------



## Osorio (Jun 10, 2013)

Now show Sony some pro-consumer love. Nothing on used games. WINS for EVERYONE.

Oh @#$% it is just SLAP after SLAP. I'm laughing my ass off here.


----------



## Repner (Jun 10, 2013)

God dammit. Of all the times my broadband decides to cut out, it's now.

What did I miss after Watch Dogs?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2013)

From what I'm reading on Angry Joe's Twitter, Ps4 just beat XBone. God, I wish I can watch the feed. 

EDIT: Yup. No always online, no used game blocking, no 24-hour check ins... Apparently they're giving the middle finger to Microsoft.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 10, 2013)

Tretton pretty much got up and said:

No DRM, no shit on used games, no forced connections. Your stuff is yours. He also apparently said PSN will be paid now for online play, but I lost that part... Tough I don't suppose it is a stretch.


----------



## Repner (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice. The positives outweigh the negatives at least. Explains the "RIP Xbox One" posts I'm seeing on facebook.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 10, 2013)

WOOOOOW. 399.99 USD! @#$ YES.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 10, 2013)

Repner said:


> Nice. The positives outweigh the negatives at least. Explains the "RIP Xbox One" posts I'm seeing on facebook.



The existence of fanboys explains those posts.

Both systems have enough exclusives from their in-house developers that both have guaranteed audiences that will ensure both are a success.

As far as the DRM goes, I don't really care as it doesn't affect me one way or the other. However, academically, I can see things going down one of two ways:

Microsoft backs off the Always On, DRM cliff before the system goes on sale or EA & Ubisoft decide to double-down on backing DRM and not to publish for the PS4. I seriously doubt the latter and whether the Sony fanboys actually believe it or not, Microsoft does tend to listen to it's consumer base. Given the uproar over any DRM, I'd wager we'll start them backing down in the next few months while they still have to time to change the hype machine's tune.


----------



## Repner (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it's fair to say...preorder. Immediately!

Well maybe not immediately. I'd rather see how it does first. Tempting though.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 10, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned, Sony won by a LANDSLIDE. Terrific presentation. A victory for gamers in general as well.


----------



## Repner (Jun 10, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> The existence of fanboys explains those posts.
> 
> Both systems have enough exclusives from their in-house developers that both have guaranteed audiences that will ensure both are a success.
> 
> ...


But the thing is people have been complaining about DRM for years now when it comes to companies like EA. They must've caught onto the fact it would have been an unpopular decision if they chose to take that route as well. Perhaps you're right about them changing their mind, but they should have seen this coming.


----------



## Cynic (Jun 10, 2013)

Get ....ed M$


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 10, 2013)

I've always been a Nintendo guy myself, and have never owned a PlayStation console (although I've wanted a PS3 for a while), but, f*ck, does the PS4 sound great on all aspects. I think I'll have to start saving for one!


----------



## Osorio (Jun 10, 2013)

The lolz.


----------



## kamello (Jun 10, 2013)

just saw that and was coming here to share it


----------



## Repner (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn. Me too. Hahaha


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 10, 2013)

That video is win


----------



## Jlang (Jun 10, 2013)

SOOOOOOOOO Stoked. Square Enix had a huge impact, The 399 price tag and Destiny. Great presentation in general by the guys at playstation.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well as usual it comes down to the games, in my opinion all the xbone exclusives blow away any on the ps4. I couldn't care less about final fantasy, or especially kingdom hearts. I may also be in the minority but it doesn't bother me that I have to connect to the internet once a day cuz.. ya know.. it's not like pretty much every household doesn't have this new fangled internet service. I'll have to see how the used games thing shakes out and how that will affect me but for now it's looking like I'll stay on team xbox.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm gonna have to wait a bit until 12 AM to watch the Playstation presentation, see rant below, but I'm excited to see what's happening. During the M$ presentation the only games I got excited about were Spark Project and Halo. All of the other stuff was "meh" to me because I'm an RPG gamer and shooters don't really do anything for me. 

/rant Because of my data cap, I have to wait for the hours of 12-5 AM. I also have to stay up and patch all of my games/consoles/do PC updates at that time. Because I have shitty internet service where I live. This is why I don't want any sort of required internet anything; it'll end up throwing a huge cost upon ME at the end of the month because they'll stream patches and stuff as needed. /endrant


----------



## Promit (Jun 11, 2013)

Somebody should file charges against Sony for aggravated assault and battery. That was a simply brutal takedown. I was really hoping Sony wasn't taking the same anti-consumer path as MS. That combined with Mirror's Edge means an awfully good day, as E3 days go. I'd actually give the nod to MS for a stronger showing of games on any other day, but I simply refuse to tolerate this anti used game DRM internet connection bullshit that MS is trying to force.

And for the record, I'm a game developer who has worked AAA.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2013)

Not to mention that some of us live in rural areas with a F-rated internet connection.  Thank .... online connectivity is optional on the PS4.

And I agree. Titanfall, Mirror's Edge, andProject Spark were my only interests, and Titanfall, as well as M.E, aren't even Xbone exclusives.

EDIT: Forgot MGS5. Want that shit.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 11, 2013)

Destiny looks great.. I just hope theres a competitive aspect to it to make it an eSport, otherwise it'll lose interest from me.. If they are smart though, and truly want to make the best MMO possible; pick up where WoW failed in battle arena and just make it like a Halo 4v4 match; since thats a proven eSports gamestyle that works.. Then you'd have the best MMO ever created.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 11, 2013)

Best description of the Sony press conference in regards to Microsoft:


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 11, 2013)

For anyone that missed it and wants to rewind, enjoy the whole day's E3 coverage:
E3 2013: All Access Live Coverage | N4G


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 11, 2013)

While we're on an anti-MS circlejerk.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not to mention that some of us live in rural areas with a F-rated internet connection.  Thank .... online connectivity is optional on the PS4.
> 
> And I agree. Titanfall, Mirror's Edge, andProject Spark were my only interests, and Titanfall, as well as M.E, aren't even Xbone exclusives.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot MGS5. Want that shit.



While I ultimately agree, I'm sure you'd be able to turn off automatic update and I'd be willing to bet the 24 hour sign in is similar to when my PS3 randomly asks me to sign in again. I doubt much data is transferred in the process, but I'm only speculating. If I were to get a console (not tempted at the moment) Sony's exclusive, console aside, would make it my first pick.

Those games looked awesome!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, I overreacted a bit there. 

But still, with my spotty internet, the 24-hour checkup thing is a no-go. I've been having some trouble with my ISP lately, that translates to ixnay on the ingleplayersnay.

Also, I'm seeing people complaining about the PS+ being mandatory for multiplayer. For one, I'm more a single player guy. And from what I've read, people who get PS+ can get awesome deals and get a free game or two per month. Sounds like it pays for itself, IMO.


----------



## zuzek (Jun 11, 2013)

ScottyB724 said:


> I may also be in the minority but it doesn't bother me that I have to connect to the internet once a day cuz.. ya know.. it's not like pretty much every household doesn't have this new fangled internet service. I'll have to see how the used games thing shakes out and how that will affect me but for now it's looking like I'll stay on team xbox.



I think most people reject Microsoft's business practices from a principle-based point of view. Not whether they practically hinder them or not (which in comparison to Sony's, by definition they will). With regard to business practices, the consumer base at large is the largest possible unit with the most impact in the checks & balances system that decides what comes and what goes in 'free markets'. I would go as far to say that no sane and critical thinking person is willing to let Microsoft get away with their restrictive demands. Why? Because it is clear as day that the Xbox One serves the interest of business exclusively and the consumer never wins. Just my .


----------



## Severance (Jun 11, 2013)

If people are complaining about ps+ for multiplayer and sucking Microsofts dicks they're are just plain stupid. If there complaining about it because it's mandatory for online play... so what better kept servers for a better online experience. All this is beside the point not only is ps+ already awesome they give you so many free games. I have in the almost 2 years I have subbed gotten well over $2000 dollars worth of free games and not just indy games. I have gotten games like King of Fighter, Virtua Fighter, Borderlands, The Simpson Arcade game, Infamous 1 and 2, Resident Evil 1-3, and Sleeping Dogs for you guessed it... free. These aren't the only ones either they're just the ones I can think of off the top of my head. 

And besides all this... Kingdom Hearts 3 end of story.


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 11, 2013)

Still most likely buying both.


----------



## liamh (Jun 11, 2013)

venneer said:


> The lolz.




Ether


----------



## anunnaki (Jun 11, 2013)

I had a PS1 and a PS2 then I moved to xbox 360 because it was cheaper than the PS3 I think... Sony, why did I ever doubt you? The PS3 is sounding awesome compared to the Xbox one.
Microsoft.....


----------



## flexkill (Jun 11, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> The PS3 is sounding awesome compared to the Xbox one.


anunnaki....


----------



## Osorio (Jun 11, 2013)

MS might have had the stronger showing in games yesterday, but I'm pretty confident that Sony will pull out some great exclusives over the consoles life, regardless of their availability at launch. They have proven reliable on providing great first-party games.

Even more so... I don't think MS will be able keep the game-development momentum they have going right now once the PS4 starts to outsell the XB1 (which I would bet money on).

Also, as a non-online-gamer and PS+ subscriber (TWICE. One for EU and one for NA), I have to say that moving to paid online was a great move for Sony. They already have the WORLD of advantages over MS, might as well get some of that online pie. I don't play online for nothing. If I had to pay for online and only online, I wouldn't. I have PS+ for the games. People that REALLY enjoy to play online WILL pay for it, they have proven so with Live... If you don't care about online gaming or free games, you can not subscribe and be good. You will still be able to watch netflix and stuff.




flexkill said:


> anunnaki....



Actually, I think he has it dead on.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 11, 2013)

After first owning a 360 (3 of which crapped out) then finally switching to a ps3 after my last one finally RROD'd, I havent looked back. I think Sony has given us the options and features we wanted to have in the next generation of consoles, plus a great price. I wont have an issue paying to play online.

The only concern I have... Has Sony finally fixed their security measures regarding the psn?


----------



## Repner (Jun 11, 2013)

RustInPeace said:


> After first owning a 360 (3 of which crapped out) then finally switching to a ps3 after my last one finally RROD'd, I havent looked back. I think Sony has given us the options and features we wanted to have in the next generation of consoles, plus a great price. I wont have an issue paying to play online.
> 
> The only concern I have... Has Sony finally fixed their security measures regarding the psn?


After that scare a few years ago, I'd be surprised if they haven't.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 11, 2013)

Repner said:


> After that scare a few years ago, I'd be surprised if they haven't.



I agree, they'd be absolutely foolish to not have fixed that to the best of their abilities.

Good news, though! If it does go down, for however long, we'll still be able to play games and use the console that our money bought. I'm looking at you, Microsoft.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 11, 2013)

...and it has before. Sucks too because apps on my PS3 require you to be logged in (except Netflix ) so when the server goes down or stops responding to my box I can't get into things like Hulu or Amazon Videos. I can still do everything else though which is nice.

Microsoft definitely put itself in a tricky situation even if their policy get embraced. If the servers do go down there will be a shitstorm.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, the Nintendo Direct stream was a big dissapointment. The games look great but I still don't see a reason to buy the Wii U. It's a shame because I want to love the system but there just isn't anything there besides Mario/Zelda/Smash Bros.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 11, 2013)

Stepping away from Sony/MS for a minute...



If they learned from the few missteps in Xenoblade then I'm honestly not sure what to be most excited about for the Wii U in '14 right now: X, Smash Bros, or the probable US release of MH4 (September '13 release date for Japan). All of them have incredible potential.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2013)

Megaman in SSB sold it for me.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 11, 2013)

Just glanced through the Xbox presentation.

There was a disturbance in The Force, as if millions of voices cried 'meh' all at once..


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, Sony really curbstomped MS this year! I was expecting the same kind of DRM service on the PS4. I guess I was wrong after all.

The problem though, it always comes down to games. In terms of exclusives, the 360 had the PS3 beat solidly, IMHO. It looks like that's not going to change. Sure, Square could release some PS4-only games, but they haven't made anything decent for a long time (also IMHO). Don't get me wrong, the PS3 had some good exclusives... but if I had to choose between Uncharted/Killzone and Gears of War/Halo (just as one example) I have to go with M$.

That being said, I'd buy every console so I could get as many of the exclusives as possible if I had the money. Cosole fanboyism is so 1999


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 11, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> The problem though, it always comes down to games. In terms of exclusives, the 360 had the PS3 beat solidly, IMHO.



I agree for the most part on this point. Microsoft did showcase a great many things that looked really cool. But personally, titles like the Fable series, Halo (the only shooter that I care about), and Spark are things that I am very interested in. Unless M$ does a complete reversal of their DRM stance, something that no one really sees happening, then I am really okay with giving these up. 



groverj3 said:


> That being said, I'd buy every console so I could get as many of the exclusives as possible if I had the money. Cosole fanboyism is so 1999




 Agree on that part as well.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 11, 2013)

synrgy said:


> Just glanced through the Xbox presentation.
> 
> There was a disturbance in The Force, as if millions of voices cried 'meh' all at once..


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 11, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> The problem though, it always comes down to games. In terms of exclusives, the 360 had the PS3 beat solidly, IMHO. It looks like that's not going to change.


 
Do you really believe that?

List of PS Exclusives off the top of my head. Some of these are one-offs and dont fit a franchise but they're all made by 1st/2nd parties that will likely continue to work on PS4

Sly
Jak and Dax
Ratchet and Clank
Resistance
Killzone
Last of us
LBP
Gran Turismo
Uncharted
God of War
Infamous
Heavy rain
and some lesser ones like Motorstorm, Heavenly Sword and Twisted Metal.

Dont get me wrong I like halo and gears, but after those 2 and forza it goes off a cliff hard.

In addition to those 3, I can't think of any exclusives besides Crackdown(meh), PD0 and the kinect shovelware(GTFO w/that).


----------



## Osorio (Jun 11, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> The problem though, it always comes down to games. In terms of exclusives, the 360 had the PS3 beat solidly, IMHO.



I partially agree; in terms of sheer GAME force, the MS conference was pretty solid. But the thing is: Let's assume (and that is a big assumption) that the market will IN FACT react as the internet is demonstrating (which is a long shot, always) and that the PS4 will indeed outsell the X1, let's say by a factor of 3:1.
I DOUBT that all those exclusivity deals will hold. Even if they do hold, after the first year, they won't have much to any leverage to make any more, new deals. We saw this THIS gen. MS had tons of exclusive and a fair share made their way into the PS3 a few years later. MS might be coming strong in its first year with exclusive titles, but Sony first party titles have ALWAYS thrived. And they have A LOT of those. If MS doesn't have a solid starting year, things will start looking rather bleak pretty soon.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 11, 2013)

Rock4ever said:


> Sly
> Jak and Dax
> Ratchet and Clank
> Resistance
> ...


 
Uncharted I would be interested in playing, but honestly most of their lineup doesn't excite me. It's probably just because those aren't franchises and games that I've spent a lot of time playing, but all the same I'm not super excited about them. I'm not saying they're bad or anything, I'm just not excited about them.

I've said this before, but I thought Crackdown 1 and 2 were both really fun, silly, good times . Especially playing with a friend. Ryse looks like it could be fun.

Actually, most of the launch lineup for both systems seems kind of boring to me. Destiny looks promising, but I can get that on either system. However, since I've been with the xbox IPs for quite some time now I'm more familiar with them and am therefore more interested in playing them.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 11, 2013)

venneer said:


> I partially agree; in terms of sheer GAME force, the MS conference was pretty solid. But the thing is: Let's assume (and that is a big assumption) that the market will IN FACT react as the internet is demonstrating (which is a long shot, always) and that the PS4 will indeed outsell the X1, let's say by a factor of 3:1.
> I DOUBT that all those exclusivity deals will hold. Even if they do hold, after the first year, they won't have much to any leverage to make any more, new deals. We saw this THIS gen. MS had tons of exclusive and a fair share made their way into the PS3 a few years later. MS might be coming strong in its first year with exclusive titles, but Sony first party titles have ALWAYS thrived. And they have A LOT of those. If MS doesn't have a solid starting year, things will start looking rather bleak pretty soon.


 
I think it's a bit soon to be saying that the exclusives won't stay that way. Plus, a lot of people want to play Halo, which is always going to be exclusive.

Based on the info available (most precisely, the price point), I expect that PS4 will sell better. However, I highly doubt it will be 3:1. Remember when the PS3 didn't sell well because of the price and being late to market? Sony managed to do ok regardless, and it's looking like the roles are just going to reverse in this generation. Besides, I'm not a Microsoft or Sony fanboy.

Again, M$ has already locked me up because (say what you want about me ) I want to play Halo 5 and 6. However, I'm sure there will be plenty to love about both systems.


----------



## hk_golgatha (Jun 11, 2013)

Halo may be a factor for X1, but even as a guy who's played Halo from Combat Evolved when I was literally 6 years old (my dad has always forced me to play rated M games) to Halo 4, I'm not sold enough. Halo 4 was not impressive to me and I don't feel tied enough to stay with Xbox.
Bungie seems to be pushing Destiny on PS4, and everything I've seen that has impressed me will be on PS4 as well (BF4, new Star Wars Battlefront, new Killzone) or PS4 exclusively, in the case of Killzone.
I'm sure X1 will do just fine, but I foresee PS4 doing better.

Plus, Titanfall just looks absolutely stupid to me. Combining COD and Halo much?


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 11, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> Uncharted I would be interested in playing, but honestly most of their lineup doesn't excite me. It's probably just because those aren't franchises and games that I've spent a lot of time playing, but all the same I'm not super excited about them. I'm not saying they're bad or anything, I'm just not excited about them.
> 
> I've said this before, but I thought Crackdown 1 and 2 were both really fun, silly, good times . Especially playing with a friend. Ryse looks like it could be fun.
> 
> Actually, most of the launch lineup for both systems seems kind of boring to me. Destiny looks promising, but I can get that on either system. However, since I've been with the xbox IPs for quite some time now I'm more familiar with them and am therefore more interested in playing them.


 
I hear ya. I read the reviews for Heavy Rain and I didn't think I would like it due to length and other things. Now it's easily one of my top 5 games of this generation. Same with Killzone 2- I thought it would be another mundane shooter with flashy graphics, only to find out it was a balls to the wall firefight from start to finish.

I'll probably wait 1.5 two years before jumping into the next gen. Only time I bought a console day one was the sega dc. 6 months later it breaks down and they basically want the price of a new console to fix it. Also, I still have too many games from this gen that Im far from completing- Halo 4, Bioshock infinity, skyward sword, mass effect 3, uncharted 3 just to name a few.

These consoles will be on the shelves for only about 7 months before next year's E3. I think the software side of things will really pickup in the next two years.


----------



## Cynic (Jun 11, 2013)

hk_golgatha said:


> Plus, Titanfall just looks absolutely stupid to me. Combining COD and Halo much?



are you sure that you're not still talking about destiny here?


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 11, 2013)

Rock4ever said:


> I hear ya. I read the reviews for Heavy Rain and I didn't think I would like it due to length and other things. Now it's easily one of my top 5 games of this generation. Same with Killzone 2- I thought it would be another mundane shooter with flashy graphics, only to find out it was a balls to the wall firefight from start to finish.
> 
> I'll probably wait 1.5 two years before jumping into the next gen. Only time I bought a console day one was the sega dc. 6 months later it breaks down and they basically want the price of a new console to fix it. Also, I still have too many games from this gen that Im far from completing- Halo 4, Bioshock infinity, skyward sword, mass effect 3, uncharted 3 just to name a few.
> 
> These consoles will be on the shelves for only about 7 months before next year's E3. I think the software side of things will really pickup in the next two years.



This will probably be the first time in quite a while I won't be throwing down money on a new system right away. I'm going to be in grad school, and therefore, broke as .... 

Yeah, as I recall it usually takes about a year or so after a new system comes out before games really start to utilize the hardware well. We'll have to see.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 11, 2013)

battlefield 4 is gonna be the tits.
mirrors edge 2 is gonna be the tits.
battlefront 3 is gonna be the tits.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 11, 2013)

The only game that I'm really pumped up about that I hadn't heard of before is The Division. Destiny and Titanfall both look pretty average to me 

And it's not like I was expecting Call of Duty: Ghosts to be the best game ever, but I was expecting it to at LEAST look as good as Battlefield 4. can't say I was surprised see how lacklustre it looked for next gen


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 11, 2013)

Semi-trusted anonymous sources tell me that this was Ouya's(Amazon.com: OUYA Console: Video Games) booth outside of E3.










Sorry Nintendo/Sony/M$, show's over. Pack it up and hope you can sell at least a few consoles.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 11, 2013)

Probably my favourite thing to come out of E3:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Probably my favourite thing to come out of E3:



Fix'd.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 12, 2013)

So, neither console has really made a case for me to buy. Many of these games are coming to PC, which I've pretty much switched to 100%, so I'm looking purely at exclusives from the consoles. I'm really leaning Xbox though from what I've seen so far. Halo, Titanfall (coming to PC as well), Dead Rising 3, Quantum Break, Forza, Project Spark, all look pretty damn cool as far as I'm concerned, coming from solid franchises or developers. And those aren't even all of the exclusives. Nothing besides inFamous or maybe Killzone pique my interest in the PS4 lineup.

HOWEVER,

As far as the DRM and used games issues go though, the internet has just gone out of control (as it usually does) with hate for the Xbox One.

The convenience of what the Xbox brings to the table outweighs any supposed negatives. Being able to download games and play from the hard-drive day one is awesome. Never have to get up and change disks or keep track of things, it's all there. Seamless transitions between gaming and other media are also a plus. As for Xbox Live, MS has vastly upgraded their servers to be able to handle the load of next-gen games and connections. Still, I really hate the ads that are all over the dashboard, especially when I'm paying $60 a year for this service. 

PS+ has been a great deal in comparison, I really wish they would've advertised it better prior to the PS4, as now it's required to play online (not seeing many complaints about that, though it was certainly one of PS3 fanboy's favorites to throw out against the 360). But surely, with the PS4 being so relatively inexpensive and with all the deals they're throwing out on PS+, you gotta wonder how long it's gonna last. Sony's basically throwing money out to get people to buy the PS4, and I really hope it pans out for them because that makes MS more competitive, as we can see by MS scampering to compete, offering 2 free games a month up until the Xbox One release. But Sony has had issues with selling things for a loss in the past and not recouping the cost hearkening back to the PS3 launch, where they had to cut back on backwards compatibility and other things, so hopefully I'm wrong there and they'll be able to sustain it.

Another thing,

To those of you buying consoles to play games that have spotty internet connections:
it may sound harsh, but you are the minority, realize that.

Most people who are buying consoles are buying to play with their friends and online, as seen by the record breaking sales of COD and Madden and FIFA, every time a new one comes out. The online multiplayer aspect of consoles is arguably the biggest reason people get them. So really, it is not that big of a deal to have to connect to the internet once every 24 hours to play games, for most people.

As for used games, I pretty much never buy them. I buy them new and support the developer, or wait until it goes on sale and still buy it new. If MS is not stupid, then they'll see, by their decision to push for digital downloads, that offering a marketplace such as Steam has with lots of discounts and sales for older (as well as many newer) games, is a good and profitable idea, in which case I will be completely satisfied. There's still a lot of confusion that MS has done a horrible job of communicating exactly what the deal is with used games, something to the effect of you can trade in the games if publishers so choose that their games are allowed to be resold, or you can sell the game to another person once and said person must be on your friends list for at least 30 days prior to selling.

Pretty dumb and overly complicated system if you ask me, but regardless, still not as big of a deal as the internet has decided to make it out to be.

It's somewhat annoying to see a large percentage of reddit and neogaf going into full circlejerk mode, without anyone trying to take a level headed approach to things. Honestly, many of the same features and policies of Steam (heralded as ....ing near perfect by the internet) are being added to the Xbox system and there's a shitstorm over it. It's rather ridiculous.

I will probably not buy either on launch so hopefully by early 2014, we'll finally get to see both systems fleshed out and lined up with more exclusives to see which system is really the better one to be getting for a gaming experience. Or even get both, who knows? But these console war shenanigans that start up EVERY TIME, are so bitterly annoying that it really turns me off to the whole thing. Both consoles have their pros and cons, the cons for the XBOX have just been largely exaggerated.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## synrgy (Jun 12, 2013)

As unimpressed as I am by the xbox, I'm not seeing anything on the Sony side that makes me want to buy their product, either. Par for the course, I find all assertions that one is so much better than the other to be laughable.

Maybe I'm just getting too old. Wake me up when the VR they promised me when I was a kid finally makes it to my living room.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 12, 2013)

synrgy said:


> I find all assertions that one is so much better than the other to be laughable.



I can actually play the PS4 and save some good bucks by buying used. Thats why it wins for me.

The lack of a region lock, not needed to install games, and an upgradeable hard-drive are also some pretty big pluses.


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think it's a big deal to have to install a game. I install all my games as it is. Shorter load times, less wear and tear on discs, in some cases slightly better graphics. If a disc gets ruined often I can still play it. Sure it fills up the HDD, but clearing space of games I'm not currently playing/won't play soon isn't much of a chore. I believe it takes 10> total button presses to delete something.

It can be a pain when I buy something at midnight launch, and don't get to start play until 2am because I always install, (then of course the mandatory day one update  ), but it's little more than a minor inconvenience.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 12, 2013)

E3 2013: DRM-free PS4 is a PR play ? expect similar policies across both consoles, say sources | Edge

I'd definitely need to read a lot more about it, but it wouldn't be the first time Sony has made promises about its console


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 12, 2013)

Didn't Sony say they were getting rid of online passes?

EDIT: For first-party games and offline, yeah. 3rd-party online play still is up to the publisher. And unless EA decides to go all ".... you" to everyone and reinstate them, they dropped their online passes. It's basically like the previous gen.


----------



## asher (Jun 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can actually play the PS4 and save some good bucks by buying used. Thats why it wins for me.
> 
> The lack of a region lock, not needed to install games, and an upgradeable hard-drive are also some pretty big pluses.



You can't do this if you need to swap discs.

Xbox Live's Major Nelson » Xbox One Smart Match :


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 12, 2013)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> It's somewhat annoying to see a large percentage of reddit and neogaf going into full circlejerk mode, without anyone trying to take a level headed approach to things. Honestly, many of the same features and policies of Steam (heralded as ....ing near perfect by the internet) are being added to the Xbox system and there's a shitstorm over it. It's rather ridiculous.



my take on this is that you've had a large community of people who've supported and evangelised the xbox platform, many since the original xbox. people have grown up with the xbox as their platform of choice. Whats happened now is microsoft have basically said to those people "this console is not for you". nice way to marginalize your fanbase.

Combine that with a shitty "we're better than you" attitude reminiscent of sony way back when they announced the PS3 at a higher price than the xbox360, and told everyone to suck it up, and its hardly surprising that people are taking the opportunity to put the boot in.

and its not like microsoft are making it hard for people to put the boot in.

as for DRM, for me, I look at my other devices. my phone, my vita etc etc. many of those have downloadable games, none of them require a "phone home" ever 24hrs. so why does another entertainment device require it? and what happens in 7 years when they decommission it? is there an exit plan? or will i just lose all the games i bought? Its the principle of the thing for me, and one that I wont be putting money behind more than the actual limitation itself, even if i usually have internet.

i wonder if ill get a discount/refund from ms when i move next and have to wait 3 weeks for my internet connection to be re-established.


----------



## zuzek (Jun 13, 2013)

synrgy said:


> Wake me up when the VR they promised me when I was a kid finally makes it to my living room.



Perhaps slightly off-topic then, but this is very much in the works by the folks over at Oculus Rift.



Regardless of what the big 3 come up with, this is the most exciting thing landing 2013/2014 in my opinion.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 13, 2013)

^ And I have to agree with that. Tested.com has some really cool reviews and interviews with the creators of the system. VR is finally happening properly!


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 13, 2013)

So far the two things that have caught my eye the most are Final Fantasy XV and MGS V. 

I don't know how the hardcore Final Fantasy fans are going to react to the mechanics not being turn based, but I like it. I'm not a true fan of the series though, and don't care for JRPG's for the most part. Pretty impressed with the visuals and presentation. 

I may be getting a PS4 afterall.

Eventually.

EDIT: And how could I forget, The Witcher 3 is what I'm truly excited about game wise. I haven't seen any vids or anything from E3 yet, though.


----------



## asher (Jun 13, 2013)

texshred777 said:


> So far the two things that have caught my eye the most are Final Fantasy XV and MGS V.
> 
> I don't know how the hardcore Final Fantasy fans are going to react to the mechanics not being turn based, but I like it. I'm not a true fan of the series though, and don't care for JRPG's for the most part. Pretty impressed with the visuals and presentation.
> 
> ...



Though both of those are non-exclusive I believe.

Yeah, the FFXV trailer made me actually interested in playing the game, which has never ever happened for me.

I really want The Division to be awesome...


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 13, 2013)

asher said:


> Though both of those are non-exclusive I believe.
> 
> Yeah, the FFXV trailer made me actually interested in playing the game, which has never ever happened for me.
> 
> I really want The Division to be awesome...


 
I don't believe either are exclusive, but I doubt I'd pick up an XB1. I am one of the minority of gamers who don't have a decent 'net connection. 

I haven't been interested in Final Fantasy since VIII. Loved the hell out of VII, was disappointed in VIII, and didn't get too far in IX. Since then I've pretty much abandoned the franchise. This looks like it may get me back in to it.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 13, 2013)

Mexi said:


> E3 2013: DRM-free PS4 is a PR play ? expect similar policies across both consoles, say sources | Edge
> 
> I'd definitely need to read a lot more about it, but it wouldn't be the first time Sony has made promises about its console



This is honestly what I suspected before the next generation systems had even been announced, given how individual publishers had started to take steps of their own to curb used game / piracy losses.


----------



## zuzek (Jun 14, 2013)

texshred777 said:


> And how could I forget, The Witcher 3 is what I'm truly excited about game wise. I haven't seen any vids or anything from E3 yet, though.



Currently playing through W2 for the 3rd time, it really is amazing although it hasn't aged well gameplay wise. Feels too restricting.



Witcher 3 looks absolutely spectacular and is either going to be an incredibly pretty letdown, or will be a landmark release that changes how people look at RPG's. I'm betting on the latter and cannot effing wait.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 14, 2013)

zuzek said:


> Currently playing through W2 for the 3rd time, it really is amazing although it hasn't aged well gameplay wise. Feels too restricting.
> 
> 
> 
> Witcher 3 looks absolutely spectacular and is either going to be an incredibly pretty letdown, or will be a landmark release that changes how people look at RPG's. I'm betting on the latter and cannot effing wait.




Much as I did like The Witcher 2 (having missed the first one and already discussed it at length in another thread), I hope The Witcher 3 makes up for it's few shortcomings- restricted environment and serious cap on skill building.

OK- so yes, I understand it's about choosing a path and managing limitations, I'm one of those who likes to train everything and become all powerful!


----------



## Mexi (Jun 14, 2013)

Yet another E3 goes by with ZERO word from Valve about the state of the next Half-Life game. very disappointing.


----------



## Repner (Jun 14, 2013)

Mexi said:


> Yet another E3 goes by with ZERO word from Valve about the state of the next Half-Life game. very disappointing.


I had completely forgotten about that.


----------



## zuzek (Jun 14, 2013)

What next Half-Life game?


----------



## MFB (Jun 14, 2013)

As much as I want to be a fan of the XB1, it's just left a bad taste in my mouth with all the stuff that's going on and while Ryse looks cool - it's a lot of quick time events that'll get old fast, and I'll miss out on some exclusives - I'm jumping ship like many others to the PS4 and calling it a day. I like the PS exclusive titles more than I have Microsoft's newer ones (Uncharted kicks ass, God of War is fantastic, Demons Souls, etc...) but those ones I'll be missing are just shooters.


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 14, 2013)

MFB said:


> As much as I want to be a fan of the XB1, it's just left a bad taste in my mouth with all the stuff that's going on and while Ryse looks cool - it's a lot of quick time events that'll get old fast, and I'll miss out on some exclusives - I'm jumping ship like many others to the PS4 and calling it a day. I like the PS exclusive titles more than I have Microsoft's newer ones (Uncharted kicks ass, God of War is fantastic, Demons Souls, etc...) but those ones I'll be missing are just shooters.


 
I'm there with you. I love my 360, and don't regret having traded my PS3 for it. Unfortunately, I just don't dig what I'm hearing from the MS camp. The only exclusive I'm fairly interested in is Halo. It's not enough to sway me with all the other BS that's already been discussed at length.

@ Zuzek and thedonal

I've done two playthroughs of TW2 so far, and it's still holding up gameplay wise. I don't find the actual combat restrictive at all. I do find it a bit silly to set traps while in combat, in visual range of an enemy no less. 

The only thing I really want from TW3 is the open world experience they've already promised. That is of course assuming they keep the storytelling and interaction style of the first. This would be the perfect bridge between the Bethesda and Bioware styles for me.


----------



## Curt (Jun 14, 2013)

Destiny seems like one of the most solid close to launch offerings, looks pretty sweet.
And BF4 will get a lot of my gaming time, as I figured.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 16, 2013)

So I have to say, having finally finished watching both The Microsoft and Sony E3 presentations in full that I'm really undecided between the two. I actually think Microsoft's exclusives look more interesting (Titanfall in particular looks amazing); but the price and the anti-used game / DRM / always online nonsense is a hard pill to swallow. Granted, I understand several of the games are using additional compute power in the cloud, but I can't imagine every game will use it.

As far as the presentations go, Sony definitely had the better presentation and fewer mishaps. That screen they had was mighty impressive. I'm thinking that I'm more swayed to the PS4 as is, but man...Titanfall just looks ....ing mean. Vaguely reminds me of an old game called Shogo but melded with Halo and Battlefield. Definitely looks appealing to me.

I'd really like to know just how integral the Cloud computing is and what level of detail it enables. I'm assuming it probably enables a larger map and more players in open world type games since they could offload tracking player positioning. 

I think I should just resign myself to getting both consoles yet again and calling it a day


----------



## flint757 (Jun 16, 2013)

Titanfall won't be on PS4 at release, but it might make it there eventually. I believe it is also going to make it onto PC at release as well.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 16, 2013)

Titanfall is PC,360 and 'Bone


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm really excited over The Crew (provided it gets pulled off correctly), and Destiny looks cool too. And I never get stoked over games anymore, so this is kinda interesting to me!


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 16, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> Titanfall is PC,360 and 'Bone



Well that's awesome, thought they said it was an exclusive. PC it is then!


----------



## flint757 (Jun 16, 2013)

Funny enough they consider games 'exclusive' still even when they are also on PC (guess it doesn't count ). Bioshock Infinite says on the cover 'Only on Playstation', but it too is on PC.


----------



## Osorio (Jun 16, 2013)

^ Since the PS Move has been introduced, Sony has been using that phrase A LOT more often, but referring to the Move functionality. A lot of games feature the "Only on Playstation" thing on the cover without any type of exclusivity deal, as far as the actual game is regarded.


----------



## MFB (Jun 16, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Funny enough they consider games 'exclusive' still even when they are also on PC (guess it doesn't count ). Bioshock Infinite says on the cover 'Only on Playstation', but it too is on PC.



Funny since I have the Premium version on X360


----------



## flint757 (Jun 16, 2013)

MFB said:


> Funny since I have the Premium version on X360





venneer said:


> ^ Since the PS Move has been introduced, Sony has been using that phrase A LOT more often, but referring to the Move functionality. A lot of games feature the "Only on Playstation" thing on the cover without any type of exclusivity deal, as far as the actual game is regarded.



Ahhh, now that makes sense. How misleading though.

Nonetheless, PC gets some exclusive releases and since they don't make it on one or the other consoles they still claim them as exclusives for whichever box it applies to.


----------



## Repner (Jun 17, 2013)

I never knew about that until I checked the US version of the game just now. Ours looks like this:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 26, 2013)

Conan Visits E3 To Check Out Playstation 4 & XBox One @ TeamCoco.com


----------

